# Gentoo will nicht booten :(

## ste_i

hallo

gentoo will nicht booten. ich erhalte immer folgende meldung:

>> block device /dev/sda8 is not a valid root device

>> the root block device is unspecified or not detected. please sepcify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell

system: via kt600 mit s-ata hdd

grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8

initrd (hd0,5)/initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r1

# Nur wenn Sie einen Dual-Boot einrichten möchten

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

fstab:

/dev/sda6   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/sda7   none      swap    sw                  0 0

/dev/sda8   /         ext3    noatime             0 1

/dev/sda9   home      ext3    noatime             0 2

/dev/sda10  usr       ext3    noatime             0 2

none        /proc     proc    defaults            0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/dvdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1    /mnt/cdbrenner auto      noauto,user    0 0

kann mir jemand helfen!?!? habe gesehen, dass im netz mehrere ähnliche probleme haben - aber bisher hat nichts geholfen. bin auch linux-neuling!Last edited by ste_i on Sun Jan 02, 2005 12:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakjo

Boote mal von der livecd und mache ein fsck.ext3 /dev/hda8

----------

## jannis

Am besten mal DMESG hier posten,

die S-ATA-Pladde wird wohl nich richtig erkannt.

Wie weit kommst du denn? Kann der GRUB den Kernel schon laden oder meckert der schon?

----------

## ste_i

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Boote mal von der livecd und mache ein fsck.ext3 /dev/hda8

 

ich habe gerade die neue live-cd mit kde laufen und gechrootet. habe von dieser cd auch installiert:

fsck.ext3 /dev/hda8

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd / # fsck.ext3 /dev/hda8
> 
> e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
> ...

 

----------

## ste_i

 *jannis wrote:*   

> Am besten mal DMESG hier posten,
> 
> die S-ATA-Pladde wird wohl nich richtig erkannt.
> 
> Wie weit kommst du denn? Kann der GRUB den Kernel schon laden oder meckert der schon?

 

livecd / # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r9-21c3 (root@marge) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 SMP Sun Dec 19 13:14:35 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009d400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee0000 - 000000003fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee3000 - 000000003fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5980

On node 0 totalpages: 261856

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32480 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KT600                                 ) @ 0x000f7370

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fee3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fee3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fee8140

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc acpi=ht looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo - noapic

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2080.803 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032284k/1047424k available (2296k kernel code, 14524k reserved, 535k data, 184k init, 129920k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4104.19 BogoMIPS (lpj=2052096)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.69 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Total of 1 processors activated (4104.19 BogoMIPS).

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1907k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfba90, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3227] at 0000:00:11.0

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debugenabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc800-0xc807, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc808-0xc80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1712, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CD-RW CR52, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using deadline io scheduler

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:10.4

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 10, pci mem f881c000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:12.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000cc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:12.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:10.3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:10.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 5, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdc

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:10.1

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xea001000, 00:04:61:50:57:5f, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

libata version 1.02 loaded.

sata_via version 0.20

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 11

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB000 ctl 0xB402 bmdma 0xC000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB800 ctl 0xBC02 bmdma 0xC008 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:7fea 84:4023 85:74e9 86:3e02 87:4023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 321672960 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: HDS722516VLSA80   Rev: V34O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 321672960 512-byte hdwr sectors (164697 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 p15 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03b1280(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Adding 1542200k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

----------

## ste_i

nachdem man im grub menü gentoo ausgewählt hat, fängt gentoo an zu booten... halt diese meldungen kommt...

>>Mounting filesystem ....

...

>>Determing...

>> block device /dev/sda8 is not a valid root device

>> the root block device is unspecified or not detected. please sepcify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell 

im kernel habe ich afaik auch alles nötige mitkompiliert...

weiss keiner eine lösung?

bringt doscsi in grub was - aber ist ja sata und kein scsi...Last edited by ste_i on Sun Jan 02, 2005 1:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ste_i

die live cd musste ich übrigens mit der option " gentoo - noapic" booten...

hatte auch schonmal im grub das noapic versucht... aber keine besserung  :Sad: 

----------

## Earthwings

Bitte erst nach frühestens 24h bumpen. Zum Hinzufügen von weiteren Informationen benutz bitte die Edit-Funktion, wenn deine Antwort die letzte im Thread ist. Danke.

Zum Problem: Bei dieser Art von Fehlermeldung fehlt meist was im Kernel. Poste mal die .config, allerdings ohne Kommentare:

```
grep -v "^$\|^#.*" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## ste_i

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Bitte erst nach frühestens 24h bumpen. Zum Hinzufügen von weiteren Informationen benutz bitte die Edit-Funktion, wenn deine Antwort die letzte im Thread ist. Danke.

 

OK!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Problem: Bei dieser Art von Fehlermeldung fehlt meist was im Kernel. Poste mal die .config, allerdings ohne Kommentare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wird gleich gemacht. ein edit folgt...

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd / # grep -v "^$\|^#.*" /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> ...

 

----------

## Elijah13

Ich habe ja so ein ]hnliches Problem ebenfalls mit SATA  :Sad: 

Bin mal so frech und poste meine Datei auch mal  :Very Happy: 

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

ata_piix: combined mode detected

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c68 86:3c01 87:4003 88:20ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 156361807 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP0812C   Rev: SU10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156361807 512-byte hdwr sectors (80057 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'livecd-2004.3'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

----------

## Elijah13

Ich habe den Kernel neu Konfiguriert und das hier ausgefuehrt>

```

(Für 2.6 Kernel)

# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.9

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.9

make vmlinux

```

nun erscheint beim booten dieser Fehler:

Uncompressing Linux

invalid compressed format (err=1)

--System halted

----------

## ste_i

hat hier keiner einen via kt 600 mit s-ata hdd?

----------

## holbre

moin,

bei mir erscheint die gleich meldung

 *Quote:*   

> >> block device /dev/sda8 is not a valid root device
> 
> >> the root block device is unspecified or not detected. please sepcify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell 

 

aber nur wenn ich den Kernel 2.6 starte, die gleichen probleme hatte ich auch bei 2.4, nach dem ich mehr mals den kerneln neu geschrieben hatte und jedes mal was geändert hatte ging es.

es kann nur eine einstellung im kernel sein.

hoffe das mir noch einfällt was ich geändert hatte.

----------

## Simonthrill

Ich habe auch eine sata festplatte, und ein asus board mit via kt600

ich habe alles installiert, kann aber nicht booten... er zeigt mir sowas von kernel panic

----------

